# Fringe



## deacongreg (Jul 29, 2008)

Not since the X - Files, have i been as excited for a new show. Plenty of suspense, intrigue, action, certainly interesting characters, make this show a lock for me.


Who else out there is enjoying "Fringe"??!!

http//:www.hometheaterreview.com/audio-video-brands/stargate-cinema.php


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

I know somebody who post here a lot does ....his name starts with "S" :bigsmile:

I think I've seen just a couple of chapters ...I watch most shows on CBS and NBC :whistling:


----------



## deacongreg (Jul 29, 2008)

So, what do you think?


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

deacongreg said:


> So, what do you think?


I think is okay ...I know is SciFi, but is interesting when they can see what was the last thing the person saw before dying ...or when looking for a way to kill the maggot??? around the man hearts :yes: ...but I prefer to watch the mentalist; is interesting how by just looking at the people, reactions, voice, etc. he knows things ...to me is a little more real :hide:

Have you seen "Criminal Minds" how they create a profile when looking for a suspect??? ...they look at every detail to know what kind of person they are looking for ....:yes:


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

After watching the first show I thought it might very well be the best show on TV... and even the second show was worthy, but then that third show was really blah. Like they just lost it. Since, it has been okay, but I admit I have about the last four episodes recorded and have not watched them yet. I did see the show Tuesday night and it was pretty neat, but still did not enthuse me as much as the first show. :huh:


----------



## deacongreg (Jul 29, 2008)

salvasol said:


> I think is okay ...I know is SciFi, but is interesting when they can see what was the last thing the person saw before dying ...or when looking for a way to kill the maggot??? around the man hearts :yes: ...but I prefer to watch the mentalist; is interesting how by just looking at the people, reactions, voice, etc. he knows things ...to me is a little more real :hide:
> 
> Have you seen "Criminal Minds" how they create a profile when looking for a suspect??? ...they look at every detail to know what kind of person they are looking for ....:yes:


No, I have not. But my mom has been telling me for a while now about how good Criminal Minds is. Yes, going into the tank is crazy. He is a mad scientist for sure. Fringe, I like it. I need something to replace the X- -Files, which I miss tremendously.


----------

